# more storm pics



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

well i figured it out 
now how do make them open when the 
page is opened ????


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*To make them open....*



wirenut said:


> well i figured it out
> now how do make them open when the
> page is opened ????


 Hi, I think to have them open when the page is opened you have to load one photo per page.
That is what I found anyways...????
That is a clean looking Walters.
We only got a dusting out of the Blizzard of "06"up here in Conway...:crying:


----------

